# DA for any pre heresy SM.



## Winters (Dec 30, 2013)

Having a clear out of my Dark Angels to make room for my pre Heresy Emperors Children. I have a fair sized 2000pt + army for trade for any pre heresy SM's. Emperors Children and Night Lords preferred, although any pre heresy considered. Cheers or having a look guys PM me for more info.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Is 30k getting more popular than 40k? not the first thread where i see ppl trading or selling their stuff for 30k


----------



## Winters (Dec 30, 2013)

Stormxlr said:


> Is 30k getting more popular than 40k? not the first thread where i see ppl trading or selling their stuff for 30k


Yeah pretty sure Forge World are on to a winner with it.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Winters said:


> Yeah pretty sure Forge World are on to a winner with it.


In your opinion what makes it so much better than 40k? I have never played 30k neither do i own those expensive books so i have no insight whatsoever


----------



## Winters (Dec 30, 2013)

Stormxlr said:


> In your opinion what makes it so much better than 40k? I have never played 30k neither do i own those expensive books so i have no insight whatsoever


Partly the size of the games, for example a land raider is not a big issue in 30k, and there's a certain predictability with SM on SM combat. It makes tactics more important, over 'I've got the bigger gun'.


----------

